
Ask HN: Get paid to interview/vet candidates - casper345
I have a company and trying to interview candidates (Graphic designer role and a sales role) who have been referred to me but these are new roles for our company (no one knows what to ask)? Is there a place I can pay professional people to vet my personal candidates?<p>Also I have looked into Recruitment agencies but they give me a list of candidates through their own filter that I do not like and they generally cost way too much.
======
sixhobbits
This is a pretty difficult problem. If you can't vet the candidates, you
probably can't vet the person you want to vet the candidate.

It's a common problem for non-technical founders trying to hire their first
engineer and has been written about quite extensively. One good resource that
was on YC blog recently is this post [0] by TripleByte (it's basically
marketing but also has good content).

Even if you're early stage, try not to think about it as a yes/no for the two
candidates you have, but rather try build some kind of pool of potential
candidates (even ones that seem very likely unsuitable). The questions you ask
in each interview and the questions that other candidates ask you will be very
helpful to get some kind of feel for what you're looking for, red flags, etc.

[0] [https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-to-hire-your-first-
engineer...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-to-hire-your-first-engineer/)

~~~
gt2
> If you can't vet the candidates, you probably can't vet the person you want
> to vet the candidate.

Totally. There may exist platforms or people that claim to do this for you,
but between false positives, cronyism, and bad actors gaming the qualifiers
those people and organizations use to vet them, none of those avenues make
sense to me.

As I said in my other reply, having someone you trust that is in the same
field of work talk to them, or strong referrals from people like yourself who
can vouch for the outputs of the new candidate's work sound the best. Or give
them a trial yourself if the candidates are game, although as some pointed out
it's not always reasonable to expect they will be.

------
gt2
1\. Try your network. You probably know someone who works in these areas. You
could ask them to speak with them.

2\. Ask for their portfolio/employment history. Then ask for references for
those projects/jobs. This will whittle down 90% of candidates as many don't
have prior experience they can show, or any references.

3\. Contract to hire. Give them a 2 week to 1 month shot at delivering results
you like, and then hire them. Assumedly are not a huge company (sounds like
you have no other similar role holders to interview the new recruits) so you
don't need to take the responsibility of hiring people with the huge risk that
comes with that. Give them a paid trial. Or depending on your state and risk
tolerance, hire fast and fire fast.

~~~
pmiller2
Why would anybody who’s any good do a 1 month contract to hire?

~~~
amorphous
I'm a huge fan of doing a small relevant project at a reduced price. It's a
win-win. I, the freelancer, don't waste my time with silly coding exercises,
instead, I get paid to do actual work, and you, the employer, get real
impression how it is to work with me under realistic condition plus on top of
it a result that you can (hopefully) use, so you haven't wasted your time and
money either. Even better, should we continue working with each other, I have
already had an introduction to your project and can proceed from there.

~~~
pmiller2
That sounds great if you're hiring a long term contractor. But, if you're
hiring an employee, either already working (which usually presents issues with
existing employment agreements), or they're giving up a week's worth of a job
search to do this (which risks wasting a lot of a candidate's time). When I
can get a job with a recruiter chat, 1 phone screen, and an onsite, and spend
a total of 1 day on a company to get a job, why should I spend an entire week?

------
danieltillett
I find it interesting that everyone here has provided answers on to how to
hire a technical person if you are non-technical, but nobody answered the
question asked (how to hire non-technical people when you are technical
person).

With graphic design it is easier as you can judge the person's portfolio and
even give them a small project to do as part of the interview process. Choose
the person who's work you like the best.

Sales is harder as bad sales people are very, very good at selling themselves.
Good sales people don't want to work for a small startup, they want to work
for a organisation where all the sales processes have been worked out and all
they have to do is churn out the KPI's. On top of this you can't rely on sales
people's past as people who are good at sales at one company can totally fail
at another (and vice versa).

With sales roles you have two choices:

1\. Hire and fire until you find those that can sell your product. You have to
be ruthless with this approach - sell now or you are out the door.

2\. Hire for aptitude and train. A person with charm and motivation can be
turned into an effective sales person with training.

Having used both approaches I prefer the second approach, but it depends a bit
on the technical complexity of your product.

------
shawnl68
I'm running such a service targeting software engineering roles, but I'm
expanding to other roles as well as I have the network. You can leave your
requirement here ([https://interviewguru.net/](https://interviewguru.net/))
and my team will reach out to you.

------
cbanek
I've actually thought about doing this as a service, somewhat like triplebyte,
but you bring me the candidates you want. The idea was more for just doing the
phone screens and finding the people you'd want to interview onsite (where you
want to get that hands on / personal interviewing experience).

(Note, I wouldn't know how to interview a graphic designer anyway, but the
idea was that if you didn't know DevOps, backend, data analysis, etc. and
hiring the first person that will hire those other people, it could be useful
to contract with someone with those skills).

